# Get Name / Address from IP Address?



## TrainReq (Apr 11, 2006)

I am getting site visits from an IP address and i think it is someone i used to know, I am not sure. But i would like to find out. I was just wondeirng if there is any way of getting someone's Name / Address from their IP address.


----------



## Chibi M (Apr 10, 2006)

Um yeah there's a few sites for that, but I don't think they're too accurate. xD

http://www.viewwhois.com/


----------



## TrainReq (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, but, that just shows the ISP, I was wondering if there is any way of showing the person who owns the account that has that IP.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

here is what it says about the person's name...



> Comment: For Abuse Issues, email [email protected]. NO ATTACHMENTS. Include IP
> Comment: address, time/date, message header, and attack logs.
> Comment: For Subpoena Request, email [email protected] with "SUBPOENA" in
> Comment: the subject line. Law Enforcement Agencies ONLY, please.


the ISP's want customers, so they try to protect the privacy of their customers.

so you can't really get a name from an ip unless you can subpoena it.


----------



## euforio (Aug 9, 2007)

Or you could go see a satelite shoots by tiping in IP addres ,but accuracy of the location from the IP is not so good , it shows you the right spot on the map in radius of 500 m2. Betwen that it shows you contry, state, city,latitude, longtitude,ISP .....and so one .... ok anought chitchat here the link --> http://www.ip-adress.com/


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

TrainReq said:


> I am getting site visits from an IP address and i think it is someone i used to know, I am not sure. But i would like to find out. I was just wondeirng if there is any way of getting someone's Name / Address from their IP address.


 UMMM,
Pretty sure this is a violation of the terms of this sight? Correct me if I'm wrong. 
You can't post links for tracking people's IP address, again(TOS). 


> Chibi M Um yeah there's a few sites for that, but I don't think they're too accurate. xD
> 
> http://www.viewwhois.com/


 There not going to give the information to you, other ways you'd be finding people (for what ever reason).......... 



> Volt-Schwibe here is what it says about the person's name...
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 Notice how they say" law enforcement only" I'm thinking it's for a good reason.:4-thatsba


----------

